# My interpretation of "Be my Valentine"



## barry richardson (Jan 30, 2015)

The little Gallery I'm in is doing a valentine themed fundraiser. Most of the artist there are older ladies who mostly make jewelry and kitschy, cutesy things, so I'm interested in how they like this, gonna be fun. It's actually a hybrid valentine/Easter thing lol... I forgot about this event till the last minute, so I had to scramble to put something together, sometimes dragging home odd scraps of wood pays off. The cross is a section of Red Gum Eucalyptus root, where the roots crossed and grew together, and the heart is Redgum as well with a rough-split surface... It's about 20" on the long axis . has a keyhole in back for wall hanging, a square cut nail driven through the center...

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 8


----------



## jmurray (Jan 30, 2015)

My mom would like it. Lol. I think that's what your going for, so mission accomplished!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm not a mom and I like it a lot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thinking outside the box again I see. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 30, 2015)

It is cool! Let us know what they said.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 30, 2015)

Very nice piece Barry! I think this will get snatched up quickly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 1, 2015)

I love it! What greater expression of Love then the Cross and Christ? I am certain they will feel the same! Great idea and job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2015)

Very nice piece Barry! I think you "nailed" it!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Feb 1, 2015)

Amazing once again!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## James (Feb 2, 2015)

Excellent, it will be a hit! Nice work


----------

